# Nerite questions



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey, folks. Just a couple questions regarding nerite snails.

1. My nerite's shell seems to be taking damage. Is there anything I should be doing as far as snail-shell-care goes?

2. It also laid some eggs, which I know wont hatch in freshwater. However, is there a way for me to move the eggs to a saltwater container and hatch them?

Thanks in advance for the info! Just got this little guy and very happy. Nerite's are pretty great.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

is there a calcium source in the tank? if not i'd suggest adding one. I use a cuttlebone, and break off pieces when i need a new one. lack of calcium can cause damage. some people use tums too.

i dont know anything about moving the eggs. since i already have a bunch of baby rabbit snails, i can't let the nerites hatch, so i just scrape them off and throw them away.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't have a calcium source. Do you know what a good one might be?

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I toss in a calcium pill once or twice a week (like you find in the vitamins aisle). My trumpets and ponds love it, the nerites even poke at it. My apples... won't touch it.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you! I was considering that, but wasn't sure if it was wise. How big is your tank (so I know if I should toss in more or less)?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Silver's tank is 29 or 30 gal, if I'm not mistaken.

Although people use Tums, I don't know if I would recommend them because Tums have other ingredients that could prove fatal to aquarium habitants. Not the least being peppermint flavoring.


----------

